# Ceramic R4 Hub upgrade available?



## CleavesF

Hey Easton, 

Will you guys have a program to allow us pre-2009 EA90/EC90 wheel owners to upgrade our bearings?

Or is aftermarket the only option in the foreseeable future?

Or what about the New R4 hubs? relaced on our old rims?


----------



## Easton

CleavesF,

Great question, we currently offer ceramic bearing upgrades for any R4 hub. You have the option of sending your wheel to the service center or purchasing the parts and tool to swap the bearings at home. We will also offer the other R4 SL parts as upgrades for the standard R4 hub (Cassette body, Axle, Endcap, bearings).

We have just received in the first shipment of R4SL SRAM Red Cassette bodies.

The Standard R4 Shimano 9spd / Sram cassette body = 84g

New R4SL SRAM Red only cassette body = 66g (comes stock with ceramic bearings)

For all parts and service give the Easton Wheel Service Center a call toll free at 1.800.347.3901 x 5177, or contact you local Easton Dealer.



Easton Sports Inc.


----------



## Coolhand

Hmm, that's pretty sweet: just scored one of these off Bonktown:

Easton EC90 SLX 700C Wheel Set - Tubular and was going to run a Red cassette on them


----------



## Coolhand

Here it is.


----------



## actarus76

Hi Easton

Could you please tell me the Cassette body reference for a Shimano Dura Ace 7800 *11*23* cassette.

Sorry for my poor english ....

Thank you


----------



## Easton

You would need a Shimano 10 speed cassette body for that cassette. Hope that answers your question?


----------



## actarus76

Yes & No  

My cassette body is a red one so i believe it's right for Shimano 10s.

The problem is the 11 teeth sprocket is difficult to set on the body.

If i force the clamping, it seems to be OK but not sur.
Then i need a screwdriver to remove the 11t sprocket.

Precision : i didn't put any ring before the cassette (i've got a 6600 and a 7800, both 11*23).
Maybe i should try with a 12*25 to see if it's easier.

Pictures with 7800 11*23 :

Only 11t sprocket, at max, set with hands, no tools :









The 9 first sprockets. Just few mm for the last one isn't it ?



















Many thanks for your answer :thumbsup:


----------



## Easton

Actarus

This is very strange; the 11 cog should not fit with that much friction. With out taking measurements it hard to say if it is the cassette or the cassette body. 

Give our wheel service center a call toll free at 1.800.347.3901 x 5753 (ask for Scott) and we will send you a replacement cassette body. I will see if I can round up and 11 cog to check it with before it ships out. We have all the Shimano 12-25 cassettes here for reference and they all fit well.


Easton Sports


----------



## trifishy

Easton, I sent you a PM the other day, no big deal and you probably don't even check them, but I am having a cassette issues as well. I tried calling the wheel service center and no one seems to be there. I have a 2009 EC90 AERO and cannot get my 6600 ultegra to fit. Spacer will not go on and the cassette fits very freely with a lot of play. ANy ideas? I posted the same in a seperate thread the other day.


----------



## Easton

Trifishy,

Due to the drastic tolerance difference between the Shimano Ultegra and Dura Ace Cassette we had to make the R4SL cassette body only Dura Ace 7800 and 7900 compatible. This is something we are working on changing in the future. 

You have a few options. I change the cassette body to a standard R4 Shimano 10spd cassette body (with ceramic bearings) The wheel service center can help you swap them out. They are very busy with calls so it is important that you leave a message, they will call you back! 1.800.347.3901 x 5753 (ask for Scott) 

Or you can run a Dura Ace 7800 or 7900 cassette.

Once we have the updated R4SL 10spd cassette body we would be happy to get you a new one. 

EASTON


----------



## trifishy

Easton, Thanks for your reply. My buddy has both 7800 and 7900 Dura ace cassettes so I tried them on the cassette body and still had the same problem. I will call the wheel service center when I get a chance.


----------



## actarus76

Easton said:


> Actarus
> 
> This is very strange; the 11 cog should not fit with that much friction. With out taking measurements it hard to say if it is the cassette or the cassette body.
> 
> Give our wheel service center a call toll free at 1.800.347.3901 x 5753 (ask for Scott) and we will send you a replacement cassette body. I will see if I can round up and 11 cog to check it with before it ships out. We have all the Shimano 12-25 cassettes here for reference and they all fit well.
> 
> 
> Easton Sports


Sorry, I was on holidays last week (and still in holidays next week )

I don't know if I can call service center because of my poor english ... (if so, where is situated ? because I'm in France, I have to calculate when I can call).

I've seen on the web a red cassette body with the reference HA8H2264.
Mine is HA8G0575 (pictures on this post).
Wich one is better for 7800 11*23 cassette ?

Many thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## celeste55

how much are red only cassette bodys?


----------



## john z

I know I'm joining this party very late, but any word on whether the R4 hub and Shimano cassette body will accommodate the new Ultegra cs-6700 casette? I just got my wheels w/ R4 hubs and ordered a 6700 cassette, only to discover the 6600 is on the compatibility chart, predating 6700. 

Will it work?


----------



## Nickbee

I saw on this web site that the R4SL Red free hub body will also work with the R4?

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/SPE_FREEHUB_R4SL_SRAM.html?action=currency&id=USD

Easton, can you please confirm that it will work with an R4 hub (EA90 Aero). 

Thanks!


----------



## Easton

Celeste55,
Sram Red only cassette bodies are being phased out as we introduce a 9 speed version of the SL cassette body which will fit any Sram cassette.

JohnZ,
6700 cassettes seem much more consistent than 6600 cassettes, we also have a new R4SL cassette body which will fit any Shimano 10 speed cassette.

Nickbee
Yes, all R4 and R4SL hub parts are directly interchangeable.


----------

